# Be Safe When Trimming Those Coils



## Alex (24/6/14)

I'm not going to post the picture here, but here is a link to the article.

Just a reminder to be careful when making coils.
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/28xc6t/be_safe_when_you_trim_your_coils/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/6/14)

nope nope nope!!! Eish


----------



## Alex (24/6/14)

Wear eye protection


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

oh and thanks for not posting the pic here @Alex 

definitely not for the faint hearted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/6/14)

Definitely need protective glasses now as well....especially for us newbies


----------



## Alex (24/6/14)

Bubbly said:


> Definitely need protective glasses now as well....especially for us newbies


 
I agree with you, we only get one set of eyes.


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

i usually hold the piece that im cutting off so it doesnt fly just anywhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/6/14)

Ouch, that is harsh

Safety goggles/specs are a must


----------



## Die Kriek (24/6/14)

Why did I click the link  ?!? I already knew what I was gonna see, but I clicked it anyway

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (24/6/14)

Thanks for sharing
I didnt think of wearing safety goggles.
Will do so from now on


----------



## shabbar (24/6/14)

jislaaik !!!


----------



## Genosmate (24/6/14)

I'm not going to look!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/6/14)

Genosmate said:


> I'm not going to look!


 
Me neither!


----------



## Ollypop (24/6/14)

I was gonna start rebuilding coils, but now i think not.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

Nooooo eeeeeuuuuwwwww!!!!! Yeg Yeg Yeg !!!!!!


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> I was gonna start rebuilding coils, but now i think not.


anything can be dangerous when you dont take the proper precautions

i promise you, once you get into coil building, you will love it


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/14)

eish - i normally trim my coil legs with nail clippers, so that if it decides to shoot it shoots into the back of the nail clippers.....
but it ur using like side cuttests or scissors, then close your eyes or wear glasses


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/14)

might be worth looking into something like this... not sure if you should get something more sleek to fit into those tiny spaces?


----------



## PeterHarris (24/6/14)

some more options:











i honestly think this will be a better option, as i mean, even if you get safety glasses, think of this scenario..
you wrap your coil, burn it fiddle with it, ect, now you think to yourself, ag man, im just going to quickly snip of these excess wires, it will be quick, nothing will happen, so im not gona waste time in putting on my safty glasses... and boom in the eye.... where as if you had one of these :safety clippers, you would be safe fast and efficient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/6/14)

goeie bliksem. That cannot be fun!!!


 but the real question should be, what does his coil look like?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smokyg (24/6/14)

I always hold the wire that i am cutting, thus avoiding pieces flying around... Old trick my dad taught me when i was a little boy..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (24/6/14)

To the guys that don’t want to look, please do your self a favour and look!!

I never knew that could happen, I probably wouldn’t believe you if you said it could without seeing it!

Just another top safety tip for all the re-builders, HOLD ON AND THROW YOUR KANTHAL AWAY
If the piece doesn’t lodge itself in your face/eye you might stand on it later and get it embedded in your foot...
Also not fun!

Be safe and VAPE STRONG!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/6/14)

HPBotha said:


> goeie bliksem. That cannot be fun!!!
> 
> 
> but the real question should be, what does his coil look like?


 
and how does it vape?


----------



## ET (24/6/14)

one guy gets hit in the eye, a billion in one shot of bad luck and people start stressing. sigh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (24/6/14)

denizenx said:


> one guy gets hit in the eye, a billion in one shot of bad luck and people start stressing. sigh.


 
When I was sixteen, I was playing around on my dads bench grinder sharpening something. Of course I didn't have any eye protection on. And nothing eventful took place, until about 9.00pm that night. I started developing a minor irritation in my left eye, which quickly developed into the worst pain ever by midnight. Trying to locate the source of this pain seemed impossible, and somehow I made it through the night. Early the next day, and a trip to the ophthalmologist revealed an incredibly tiny sliver of metal lodged right into center of my cornea. The doc explained that the pain caused later was a result of the rusting metal. And that incident made me realise just how lucky I was.

It may be a lottery, but one I wouldn't want to win. Pair of safety glasses are cheap.


----------



## MarkK (24/6/14)

Is it just me or are ecigs more dangerous than Afghanistan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Is it just me or are ecigs more dangerous than Afghanistan?


No the powers that be would just like you to think so. I think driving a car is more dangerous. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (24/6/14)

how many thousands of vapers making coils for how many years and we only hear about one oke now that got some kanthal in his eye?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

